# lost libido



## armz_ha (Nov 12, 2004)

I know some people might laugh at this but this is some serious shit.  Well,  I totally lost my sex drive from a cycle of 1-ad I did December of last year and I ain't getting any betta.


I didn't notice I have lost it til early April of this year.  I have virtually tried every sex enhancer out there but to no avael...

I have tried viagra and cialis but my sex drive is so LOW it doesn't work...

I heard some guy who took 1-ad as well took  him 15-18 months to fully recover but then I am goin for a year already myself; I don't think I can wait that long....

I really want some answers now; I have gotten blood tests done and everything came back normal.  I am still waiting for results of my test on DHT, progesterone, and DHEA though.  

Anybody knows what kinda other hormones is left to check related to libido?  I've checked all the important ones like estrogen, testosterone, prolactin, lh, fsh, shbg already...



I know it's not in my head and please guys, don't say I've turned gay- I am still attracted to women but the limp dick seems to be have forever forgotten.  I can't seem to feel anything nomore down there.  Maybe it's like DECA DICK as people usually say? 


Will my libido ever come back?  I was 18 when I used it and I don't know if that helps at all...  


tnx all, plz keep flaming to a minimum; I am posting this cuz I really need help and answers...


----------



## Vieope (Nov 13, 2004)

armz_ha said:
			
		

> I can't seem to feel anything nomore down there.


_Take a very heavy hammer...

Sorry I can´t help, I never heard of a situation like this. It is saturday, it may take a while to someone really answer your question. _


----------



## Arnold (Nov 13, 2004)

What type of PCT did you do?

Drugs like Viagra do not help your sex drive.

Try my product: http://ironmaglabs.com/anabolic-matrix.html


----------



## topolo (Nov 13, 2004)

how did I know you were going to say that?


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 13, 2004)

Ive never heard of losing your libido for that long off of 1-AD, when I ran 1-AD I got my libido back after about a month. Have you seen a doctor about this? Although it is suppressive you could run some HCG


----------



## armz_ha (Nov 13, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Ive never heard of losing your libido for that long off of 1-AD, when I ran 1-AD I got my libido back after about a month. Have you seen a doctor about this? Although it is suppressive you could run some HCG


yeah, that's the thing- tests show nothing wrong with me and libido is absolutely zero. I don't even happened to get wet dreams and morning wood nomore...


I do happened to have less frequent facial hair growth and one of my testicles have shrunken but then it came back somewhat after 6-oxo use....


The answer I am looking forward to is how can I get my sex drive back permanantly?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 13, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> how did I know you were going to say that?



just wait til next week, I expect to have the new and improved formula!!!


----------



## armz_ha (Nov 13, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Drugs like Viagra do not help your sex drive.


yep, my sex drive is low that I can't feel anything off viagra.  At times when I have the rare drive, then it works...

I guess no libido is the very problem....


----------



## cappo5150 (Nov 13, 2004)

dam that sux, especially at your age. You should be out scoring.


----------



## armz_ha (Nov 14, 2004)

OMG, my problem is really like this guy....


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=36581&highlight=libido



After the use of androgens, my right testicle just atrophied; it still hasn't come back to size yet...

Will HCG do or will it make problems even worse?  

Anyways, how could one testicle get atrophied?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 14, 2004)

_What did you do for PCT? You didn´t do it right away, did you?
I hope you get better man._


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 14, 2004)

armz_ha said:
			
		

> OMG, my problem is really like this guy....
> 
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=36581&highlight=libido
> ...


 There is a little difference between you and this guy. You were using a mild pro hormone and he was running real gear. Again, i have never heard of 1-AD causing this kind of libido loss, so you might want to go see a doctor. When you run cycles, you are basically providing your body with an outside source of testosterone, so your gonad, or testis, do not need to produce testosterone, so they basically shut down and do not produce hormones, which is why some users experience mild testicular shrinkage while on cycle, but PCT should have helped get your natural testosterone production going again, thus increasing the size if your testicles if there was any shrinkage in the first place. You could run HCG, which is suppressive, followed up by some nolvadex, but most people run HCG while on cycle. My advice is to see a doctor and tell him the truth about what you used and what the problem is.


----------



## Monolith (Nov 14, 2004)

Get some nolva/tamoxifen and run it at 80mg for 2 weeks, 60mg for 1 week, 40mg for 1 week, and finally 20mg for a week.  Maybe a low dose AI for the last couple weeks, too.


----------



## armz_ha (Nov 14, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> My advice is to see a doctor and tell him the truth about what you used and what the problem is.


I did see an endocrinologist and I just can't seem to find one who really wants to help me; nonetheless, it takes months and months to just get an appointment.  I live in Canda by the way.  Once they test that your testosterone levels are normal, they leave you... 


Do any of you know some great popular endocrinogists out in the world?


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 14, 2004)

You are right, if your testosterone levels are normal, docs aren't going to do shit for you. If you are sure one of your nuts is smaller than it used to be, you could do an HCG cycle with a lengthly nolva pct. Otherwise, do about 6 weeks of nolva. I suspect that it wasn't the 1-ad that did this to you, unless you did it for about three months straight. Either way, stay away from prohormones and steroids in the future.


----------



## armz_ha (Nov 17, 2004)

I got one of my new blood test back and my progesterone levels were abit on the high side.  What does progesterone do in men?  Does it lower libido 


Anybody knows what I can take to lower progesterone?


----------



## cman (Nov 17, 2004)

armz_ha said:
			
		

> I got one of my new blood test back and my progesterone levels were abit on the high side. What does progesterone do in men? Does it lower libido
> 
> 
> Anybody knows what I can take to lower progesterone?


This site may help. http://users.rcn.com/jkimball.ma.ultranet/BiologyPages/P/Progesterone.html

Sounds like something only woman have in volume durring pregnancy.
Probably more PCT needed.

Or check with DR Evil, he stole Austins Mojo once, Just a thought.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 18, 2004)

I don't know squat about 1-AD (and little about prohormones and steroids in general), but would the dose that he took be a factor?  No one has asked yet how much he took.  Maybe he took way too much?


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 18, 2004)

so you ran no PCT?

man that was foolish! get on the nolva ASAP


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2004)

I See


----------



## armz_ha (Nov 18, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> so you ran no PCT?
> 
> man that was foolish! get on the nolva ASAP


I took 1-ad for 6 weeks of 300-600 mg per day followed by 4 weeks of 6-oxo for pct...


Still, no libido.  As I have said- testosterone is not the factor.  Physiologically, I think I'm happy besides knowing this fact I have lost all my libido.  I heard that DHT is more important when it comes to erectyle dysfunction and libido, I'm still waiting for the results... 


If people have experienced with libido loss before, I'm sure you know how I feel.   Not the hottest women in the world would turn me on...


----------



## rrgg (Nov 19, 2004)

Since your test results are oK... Don't take this the wrong way, but it could be more psychological than you think especially if there's something new or stressful in your life.  Plus we all go through cycles of up and down libido.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 19, 2004)

Surround yourself with porn. Make it happen!

haha


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 20, 2004)

rrgg said:
			
		

> Since your test results are oK... Don't take this the wrong way, but it could be more psychological than you think especially if there's something new or stressful in your life.



That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Nov 20, 2004)

armz_ha said:
			
		

> I got one of my new blood test back and my progesterone levels were abit on the high side.  What does progesterone do in men?  Does it lower libido
> 
> 
> Anybody knows what I can take to lower progesterone?



WTF Dude, you get a test result back and dont ask the doctor these questions.  ARe you fucking dumb, dont ask us, ask the professionals.  ARe you in the 1900s or what?


----------



## armz_ha (Nov 21, 2004)

MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> WTF Dude, you get a test result back and dont ask the doctor these questions. ARe you fucking dumb, dont ask us, ask the professionals. ARe you in the 1900s or what?


Well, I have worked with an endocrinologist.  All he did for me was test for testosterone, fsh, and lh hormone. After the test came back fine he said there's nothingelse he could do for me besides he knows I might be depressed.  Geez, he didn't even know prolactin, estrogen, shbg, etc. might have been elevated and caused the problems.    

.

I'm not working with any specialist just my family doctor right now.  I live in Canada and it takes about 3 months to make an appointment just to see a specialist like a endo. or urologist-  most of them will just say its in my head anyways so I rather not bother...  My family doctor knows shit as well but I just ask him for blood tests I referred him to.  If then there's something wrong I'll just get help then...


It's not like I don't wanna get help from professionals.  Healthcare is alot different from the US I believe.  If you wanna see a specialist it must be referred by a family doctor and that appointment could take 3 months.  All of them are the same anyways if not most.  


I have found a couple of people with the same problems as me and some I believe just recovers slower- some took them like a year or 2 for their libido to fully come back.

Hopefully I'm one of them but I just wanted to know what it could be that's taking my body so long to recover and what I could do to quicken the recovery time...


----------



## cman (Nov 21, 2004)

armz_ha said:
			
		

> Well,
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Reason # 1,521 why we don't want socialized medacine in the USA.

Sorry couln't resist.


----------



## armz_ha (Nov 21, 2004)

cman said:
			
		

> Reason # 1,521 why we don't want socialized medacine in the USA.
> 
> Sorry couln't resist.


huh


----------



## Vieope (Nov 22, 2004)

_
Three months in Canada? Really? Even if you pay? I can´t believe that. Try again. 
I don´t know much about this but my guess is that because you were only 18 when you did it and that you used 6-oxo instead of nolva for PCT. That was the problem. _


----------



## cman (Nov 22, 2004)

armz_ha said:
			
		

> huh


It was an anti Demoncrap comment.  ignore it. 
You know how Ex smokers can't stand smokers, Im an Ex Dmoncrap
http://store1.yimg.com/I/victorystore00_1821_844284http://store.yahoo.com/victorystore00/depasecrmug.html


----------



## E.D.1 (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow! That's some bad news man . GL hope things get better.
I was considering trying AD-1 myself, but after reading this i might reconsider.


----------

